

Show HN: Compare Lift.do habits and look for simple trends - muruke

Hey all,<p>Last weekend I spent some time building a little web-app to place my Lift.do habit check-ins on a chart to look for any simple correlations.<p>This was useful for my partner and I as she tracks her back pain and other activities in Lift.do so we could see some correlation between them.<p>Thought I would post it on HN in case anyone else finds it useful. Feel free to give any feedback or comments as well.<p>Source is on GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lukemurray&#x2F;lift-trends<p>Check it out live here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lift-trends.herokuapp.com<p>For the devs, it is a real simple app using AngularJS and a tiny Node.js backend (using express).<p>Note: you have to upload your exported habits because Lift.do does not have an API currently. And to be honest I didn&#x27;t want to invest too much time in this. Check the source I&#x27;m not doing anything with the uploads, they get deleted. Also you can run it yourself instead if you wish.<p>Cheers,
Luke
======
muruke
Clickies:

[https://github.com/lukemurray/lift-
trends](https://github.com/lukemurray/lift-trends)

[http://lift-trends.herokuapp.com](http://lift-trends.herokuapp.com)

